# dropping home phone



## pagan696 (Dec 10, 2008)

i plan to drop my home phone land line and go mobile/wireless. my 522 is currently hooked up to that land line. i will keep my DSL, and have local wi-fi.

what equipment is needed to hook the 522 to a high-speed connection? i don't recall any ethernet plugs on the 522.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Only the ViP-series of HD receivers has Ethernet. The 522 is phone-line-only.


----------



## pagan696 (Dec 10, 2008)

so is there any way to use some type of box to convert phone line to cell phone or IP ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Look at some of the VoIP venders for what they can do for you. Be sure to tell them you also need to Fax from home.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Just get rid of the phone line. If you only have one or two receivers and never watch PPV's, the phone line isn't needed.

I heard there are some of the newer receivers need the phone or they complain, but my older ones have never had a problem. I don't have a 522 though.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

jkane said:


> Just get rid of the phone line. If you only have one or two receivers and never watch PPV's, the phone line isn't needed.


Uh, it IS needed to avoid getting dinged the extra $5/month "no phone line" penalty on dual-room receivers...


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

I, Hope those that have dish know how good they have it direct tv charges 4.99 per month but to add insult to injury they deactivate other recievers not connected to the phone line.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Uh, it IS needed to avoid getting dinged the extra $5/month "no phone line" penalty on dual-room receivers...


As opossed to other companies where you have to pay the additional outlet charge for that second tv regardless of whether or not the phone line is connected.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> As opossed to other companies where you have to pay the additional outlet charge for that second tv regardless of whether or not the phone line is connected.


Thx for the E* shilling post - BIG help...


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

dishlover2 said:


> I, Hope those that have dish know how good they have it direct tv charges 4.99 per month but to add insult to injury they deactivate other recievers not connected to the phone line.


They must have caught YOU stacking or something - because MANY, MANY folks do NOT have their D* receivers connected to phone lines for YEARS now, including many of my clients, & have yet to have one get a receiver shut off for "no phone" connection.


----------



## Amiga (Jan 23, 2007)

pagan696 said:


> so is there any way to use some type of box to convert phone line to cell phone or IP ?


Get yourself VoIP service. Future Nine seems to be pretty active and responsive on dslreports.com forums. There is a FAQ on their site about using a fax machine with their service, same idea as hooking your receiver up to this service.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Isn't Dish going to drop the phone line requirement on the first dual tuner?


----------

